# Schablonen Technik



## ctaygur (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wollte fragen ob mir jemand weiter helfen kann?

Brauche so ein Bild wie hier:




Wie kann ich das am Besten in Photoshop nachmachen?

DAnke im Vorraus

lg


----------



## Alexander Groß (31. Juli 2007)

Über die Einstellung --Bild --Anpassen--"Schwellenwert" sollte man bei entsprechender Vorlage schon brauchbare Ergebnise erzielen.


Alex


----------



## d2wap (31. Juli 2007)

Japp. Das Threshold ist ein tolles Tool, mit dem es sich verwirklichen lässt.
Ein kleines Tutorial dazu:
http://www.heathrowe.com/tuts/threshold.asp


----------

